# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  اضافة جديدة لمتابعة كل ماهو جديد بالمنتدى المغربى

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــم السلام عليكم أعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربى نيابة عن كافة الطاقم الادارى نبشركم باضافة   جديدة لمتابعة كل ماهو جديد بالمنتدى عن طريق البريد الالكتروني اضف فقط ايميلك * وتثبت من وصول رابط التفعيل*   وهو كما موضح بالصورة يوجد عل القائمة الرئيسية للمنتدى فقط: اضف بريدك للاشتراك فى القائمة البريدية لمتابعة جديد المنتدى عن طريق البريد 
هذه الخاصية الجديدة تساعد الاعضاء على متابعة كل جديد منتدانا الغالى عن طريق الأيميل (البريد الألكترونى)  مبروك لنا جميعا وليس هو المطاف...معا يد بيد لترقية المنتدى BR. 4gsmMaroc Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مبروك علينا هده الاضافة*

----------


## Fannan1

اضافة جيدة اخي 
مشكور على الطرح المميز

----------


## محمد السيد

مبروك الاضافة الجديد
ومزيد من الرقى والتقدم لمنتدانا الغالى 
شكرا اخى شمس

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مبروك ومزيد من الافكار الناجحة

----------


## salinas

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## سماره مدلول

شكرا كثيرا حبي

----------


## ighdriss

مبروك الاضافة الجديد
ومزيد من الرقى والتقدم لمنتدانا الغالى

----------


## ستارالعراق

الف الف شكر

----------

